# My PMR steam engine #1 and boiler #2 project



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's my actual steam project, consisting of a PMR #1 steam engine kit and #2 boiler.  Mechanicals parts are done but the project itself need finishing touch.

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice!  What make and size is the lathe I see in the background?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks!  It’s my little Taig,  about 2.5" swing and 10" between centers. But that wasn’t the one use to make that engine .


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

So what did you use to make your engine?

Where did you get the engine kit from?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Mostly a Craftex cx700 and a Rockwell/Delta 21-100 miller...  some parts my cnc Taig miller.  I also have a Logan 10" lathe (in fact an "Edgerite" made by Logan and sold by Eaton in the 50s) but I didn’t need it for this project.
I ordered both casting kits directly from PMR via their website.  Same thing for the tank, pump and tubing fittings.  Great service each time!


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's a short video of it on steam at low speed...


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

That's pretty neat.  I've been tempted many a time to get one of those kits to build.

Let's see some images of your metal working machines.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Sure!  Should I start another thread or continue on this one ?


----------



## Tom O (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice model engine.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

B-Train said:


> Sure!  Should I start another thread or continue on this one ?



Here is fine.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Ok...  Let's see...

Logan 10" (aka Edegerite aka Montgommery/Ward) 1947


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Miller Rockwell/Delta 21-100 1964.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 20, 2019)

B-Train said:


> Here's a short video of it on steam at low speed...


That's beautiful workmanship.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Craftex cx-700


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Miller Taig CNC and Taig lathe.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

Rockwell/Delta flat grinder will follow tomorrow...
Oh, and note that the shop is really not looking like this anymore...


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

B-Train said:


> Oh, and note that the shop is really not looking like this anymore...



As in clean and tidy?  

The motor on that Taig lathe really overwhelms the machine!  

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum B-Train. Very Some nice craftsmanship & good looking machines. 
Is that a steam locomotive peaking out in post#1 picture?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> That's beautiful workmanship.


Thanks a lot!   But I prefer stay cool, only me knows all errors made   and as I previously said I'm a self made machinist, I have a lot to learn from people here!


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Welcome to the forum B-Train. Very Some nice craftsmanship & good looking machines.
> Is that a steam locomotive peaking out in post#1 picture?


It is , you got the eye!  It's the starting steps of the Pensy A3 of Kozo Hiraoka.  I'm not on my own computer now, but I can post some pics tomorrow if there's interest.  But it's not yet very advanced , that project is much more longer than I thought first...


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> As in clean and tidy?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> you say it !  The place is actually much more crowded !  But I'm talkig  more about the use of the space and organisation with other tools


----------



## DPittman (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh man your work and machines are what my dreams are made of!


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Is that a steam locomotive peaking out in post#1 picture?



Where are you seeing that?????

B-Train pics please.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 20, 2019)

YYC, peeking out here.

_It's the starting steps of the Pensy A3 of Kozo Hiraoka. I'm not on my own computer now, but I can post some pics tomorrow if there's interest. _
Yes, B-Train. Would love to see your pics. No rush. If you have more than a few, just create a separate post with that title. I'm into model engineering too. I had one of Kozo's books once upon a time, more out of interest. I could see that project would be quite the undertaking. Good for you.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 20, 2019)

DPittman said:


> Oh man your work and machines are what my dreams are made of!


Thank you for your kind words!  I try to make things as best as I can, but I also love old machines, and put lot of works and time to put them in good working order.  Not the best ones and not always as accurate as I would like it, but enough to be useful and functional for my needs.  I'm glad you like it .


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2019)

PeterT said:


> YYC, peeking out here.



Only another hobby modeler would spot that!  Are you the guy building the radial engine?


----------



## B-Train (Oct 21, 2019)

PeterT said:


> _It's the starting steps of the Pensy A3 of Kozo Hiraoka. _
> Yes, B-Train. Would love to see your pics. No rush. If you have more than a few, just create a separate post with that title.


I will !
Here’s how the project standing at the moment:


----------



## B-Train (Oct 21, 2019)

And here's the Delta/milwaukee 24-105 surface grinder 1942...


----------



## B-Train (Oct 21, 2019)

I realize that this thread content come to be more relevent in the “what machine do you have?” one .  So here’s a link to a video more specific about the original subject...
It was filmed while I was trying to adjust the valve timing and find the origine of some “knock” at high speed.   My next step will be to build some ball valves to complete the piping circuit.  After what I’ll make a new boiler pressure test and decide the final arrangement of the output working shaft (have to decide which kind of pulley to use and cutting the shaft at his final length...). 
but I don’t know when


----------

